# Airbag Fault?



## FireChicken (Sep 11, 2010)

Hey guys.
So the whenever I start the car it say airbag fault and the airbag light stays on. The garage I work at has a Snap-On Modis but it wont communicate with the airbag. It will with the engine but not airbag. Is there a special scan tool I need or do you think its an issue with the airbag circuit?
Thanks
-Harry-


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Most likly need a GM TechII scan tool to diagnose the problem. Check the SRS fuse under the dash, and disconnect the battery for a min to see if it clears. The GTO doesn't use sensors it uses a modual under the center console to deploy the airbags.


----------



## FireChicken (Sep 11, 2010)

So the SRS fuse is fine and battery thing did not work and I still can't communicate with the thing. Does anyone else have a suggestion before I succumb to the dealer

-Harry-


----------



## Zdenek2334 (Sep 7, 2010)

did you put headers in or remove the steering rack recently? This happened to mine as well. Check the horn and the volume buttons on the steering wheel. If nothing on the steering wheel works, your clockspring is broken. The clockspring is a printed circuit board that provides power for the steering wheel. So check that, and if not, it may be a sensor or something malfunctioning in the wiring.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I got the airbag faulit when my door lock actuator failed. If I opened the door with the alarm armed, the car would sound off. Then I'd remember to hit unlock it would disable the alarm. Everytime I would start the car after that it would get the theft warming like it should but then my would airbag fault as well. Never understood why.


----------



## FireChicken (Sep 11, 2010)

No I get full power in the wheel. It has an Alpine head unit in it and every now and then the volume buttons on the wheel don't work properly but other than that its fine. 

Im starting to think that it may be the module seeing how I can't get any communication with it. I don't know how labor intesive or expensive that is though. Because I'll throw it in but if it dosent fix the issue then I dunno.

-Harry-


----------



## FireChicken (Sep 11, 2010)

I dont care if the airbag works or not.. I just dont want the warning light and picture everytime I turn the car on. Does anyone know how I can bypass that?


----------



## Zdenek2334 (Sep 7, 2010)

FireChicken said:


> I dont care if the airbag works or not.. I just dont want the warning light and picture everytime I turn the car on. Does anyone know how I can bypass that?


Hahaha.... I'm with ya! I hate that damn thing! I really wish I could just bypass it... but I'd rather fix the problem (clockspring) then not having a working horn...


----------



## gurvinerjeff (Jan 9, 2009)

*Could This Be the Infamous Wiring Harness Wear?*

Elsewhere at this site there are discussions of a problem with the wiring harness behind the glove box rubbing on a dash support and causing all kinds of temporary electrical problems. Remove the glove box by opening the door, removing the rubber stops, then opening the door far enough to disengage (look, you will see how it works). Then examine the wiring harness on the right side behind the metal dash support. The support has a rough edge that has cut through the wiring harness causing shorts on some cars. Fix the damaged wires, cover the harness well, and maybe even the dash support. This is only a guess about your problem, but it sounds familiar!


----------



## Kay1972 (Oct 5, 2010)

*SRS Airbag Fault*

I went to the dealer today for this problem, the (SRS Airbag Fault) animation warning with alarming sound while driving for no apparent reason!

What I've learned about the problem is that 

The dealers technician used a (Tech 2) GM Certified scan tool which diagnosed a problem with the ( Clock Spring )!

Member (PEARL JAM) posted some good diagrams for the Clock Spring location, (No. 3)


(Clock Spring) 











I'll simplify the installation process as I saw in the dealer's garage:

1- Removed the battery negative connector.

2- Inside the car; he removed the Airbag + the steering wheel. Removed the (above knees) cover + the steering column upper & lower covers.

3- Carefully removed the (Clock Spring) connectors & then the Clock Spring itself.

4- Reverse the process to install the new Clock Spring.

5- Used the (Tech 2) scan tool to reset & clear the fault warning.



By the way; I live in Kuwait & the fix cost me back (125 K.D), 
that is about (455.9 $)!

It took about 2 hours to replace the Clock Spring!

Like many of the respected members noted that only a (Tech 2) GM Certified scan tool could diagnose this kind of faults; if you don't have one, go to the dealer & have the fault checked. 

Remember my friend; this solution does not apply for all the (SRS Airbag Fault) problems, this is but one solution for one problem!

Note that the Pontiac GTOs Clock Spring is made in France!!

Mercie & Good Luck!!!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Interesting. Did you have the steering knuckle disconnected to do headers or anything like that? I know some guys turned the wheel with it disconnected and that wrecked the clock spring.


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

This sounds like a joke a "clock spring" sound like something simular to a muffler bearing. Can some one please give in detail what the hell a clock spring is where its located and how to prevent breaking it. During what install mod would the clock spring be damaged, and how did yours break Kay 1972----Danfigg


----------



## Ldfut1 (May 22, 2018)

I was told it is probably the clock spring. It will not cause a fault code then that is more than likely the problem.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

7 year old thread.............


----------

